# sSMTP + gmail = segmentation fault

## mitch_feaster

After following the "Gmail and sSMTP TIP" and various other resources online I haven't been able to get sSMTP+gmail to work on my gentoo box. I'm getting a segmentation fault every time I try to send an email:

```

mgalgs@sontoo[!521,0.02]$ sendmail -v mitch.special@gmail.com

i like pie

[<-] 220 mx.google.com ESMTP x1sm4282906wfd.20

[->] EHLO sontoo

[<-] 250 ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

[->] STARTTLS

[<-] 220 2.0.0 Ready to start TLS

[->] EHLO sontoo

[<-] 250 ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

[->] AUTH LOGIN

[<-] 334 VXNlcm5hbWU6

[->] bWl0Y2guc3BlY2lhbEBnbWFpbC5jb20= 

[<-] 334 UGFzc3dvcmQ6

Segmentation fault

```

It looks like something goes awry at the login stage maybe?   :Question: 

The only changes in my ssmtp.conf are:

```

mailhub=smtp.gmail.com:587

UseSTARTTLS=Yes

AuthUser=mitch.special@gmail.com

AuthPass=mypassword

```

The segfaults look something like this (from dmesg):

```

[30096.400898] sendmail[7040]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f365f268222 sp 00007fff31ca9a68 error 4 in libc-2.11.2.so[7f365f1ea000+153000]

```

libc is segfaulting!   :Confused: 

Any ideas on what would be causing this segfault and how I might fix it?? Thanks!

----------

## kipibenkipod

I have the same problem here.

Hope someone can help us solve this. 

Regards,

Kfir

----------

## kipibenkipod

Ok,

I have compiled ssmtp with the useflag 'md5sum' and now I get this error:

```
ssmtp: Authorization failed (535 5.7.1 http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=14257 k4sm6399135weq.33)

```

Do you have some idea how to go forward from here?

Regards,

Kfir

----------

